# Pike in the Hoga & Pike Bay- Mosquito Lake



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi All- Please help me figure where Pike Bay at mosquito lake might be. Is it the red, yellow, or purple circle...or something else? Looking to take my kayak out there in the early spring. 

Also- I've fished in the Cuyahoga a bunch this summer in search of pike. But have struck out each time I've only hooked one smallmouth in that time as well I live near Kent so my search has been there. I've gone in at the kayak launch at Fred Fuller and waded up stream once and down stream to the water treatment plant three times (this area looks to have the best spots with all of the fallen trees). I've also fished the pool by the old dam/spillway 3-4 times. Each time I've thrown inline spinners and rapalas in the colors of tigerfire, orange, yellow, and white. I've also thrown a tigerfire crayfish and even a top water frog still to no avail. I've generally fished from daybreak to 10ish. I fished the evening in the spillway pool once Any tips or pointers would be greatly appreciated.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Seemed like your initial post had tons of good feedback. When it comes to the river just keep moving, keep fishing. You'll find em. If you're fishing around Kent, they're there. As I mentioned, I feel they tend to congregate in small stretches. A 50 yard hole may lead to multiple follows/bites, then nothing for a eighth mile. Look for slack water, deeper water and timber. Buy a cheap depth finder to find the holes.

Can't help with mosquito, sorry.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

The red cove is pikey bay. Very good in early spring when the water is high. They have a boat ramp in the bay.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Keep an eye out for Rattlesnakes (correct me if I'm wrong) in the brush at Pikie Bay. They seem to come out with the warm sunshine in the spring. Mosquito is the southernmost range of the Massasauga Rattlers. I've buds who wade and canoe Pikie Bay in the spring and they tell me about them.

https://ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Eastern_Massasauga_Rattlesnake


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

B Ron 11 said:


> The red cove is pikey bay. Very good in early spring when the water is high. They have a boat ramp in the bay.


What he said! Also Pikey Bay is good right at and just after ice out. It gets shallow, and the pike slide up in their to spawn. Dead bait rigs should work well there.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

mas5588 said:


> Seemed like your initial post had tons of good feedback. When it comes to the river just keep moving, keep fishing. You'll find em. If you're fishing around Kent, they're there. As I mentioned, I feel they tend to congregate in small stretches. A 50 yard hole may lead to multiple follows/bites, then nothing for a eighth mile. Look for slack water, deeper water and timber. Buy a cheap depth finder to find the holes.
> 
> Can't help with mosquito, sorry.


Was a HUGE help. I know, dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway. When you say hole, you mean deeper water? Deep water is good but deep water with wood or rock coverage is better, right? I'm also beginning to wonder if I'm spooking the fish by wading through what might be their holes. Found myself at times walking through water up past my waste. I'm kind of thinking that I'm walking right through the holes.... Thoughts? I might have to start kayaking that stretch. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, just a section with deeper water. Could be 5ft surrounded by 2-3ft, or could be 6,8+

I don't wade for Pike, but I'll tell you what serious steelheaders have told me. Stay out of the water if you can. Don't just be in the water to be in it!

POST PICS!!!


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

B Ron 11 said:


> The red cove is pikey bay. Very good in early spring when the water is high. They have a boat ramp in the bay.


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

mas5588 said:


> Yes, just a section with deeper water. Could be 5ft surrounded by 2-3ft, or could be 6,8+
> 
> I don't wade for Pike, but I'll tell you what serious steelheaders have told me. Stay out of the water if you can. Don't just be in the water to be in it!
> 
> POST PICS!!!


Much appreciated. I'll be sure to post em when I finally land one.!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

mas5588 said:


> Yes, just a section with deeper water. Could be 5ft surrounded by 2-3ft, or could be 6,8+
> 
> I don't wade for Pike, but I'll tell you what serious steelheaders have told me. Stay out of the water if you can. Don't just be in the water to be in it!
> 
> POST PICS!!!


You think I'd be fine to kayak through or just try to stick to the shore?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jason Keppler said:


> You think I'd be fine to kayak through or just try to stick to the shore?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Kayak is fine. Just be stealthy. Don't make too much commotion with your paddle, don't bang your paddle into the boat, don't bang rods around getting them out of holders, etc. 

Once you find a spot, sneak up on it. Get the boat on the right side of the river to make a cast to the cover, etc.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I just wanted to add that your yellow and purple bays are in no fishing zones. They are in a wildlife preserve. I couldn’t imagine how hot that northern end would be during ice out for pike. 

Also, either my buddy or I have hooked a pike each time we went crappie fishing on the southwest corner of the causeway. We’ve hooked 5 or 6 in that area. We put 3 in the boat. We’ve witnessed many a fights in other boats in that area too. 

They are everywhere in the shallow weed beds in that lake.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I just wanted to add that your yellow and purple bays are in no fishing zones. They are in a wildlife preserve. I couldn’t imagine how hot that northern end would be during ice out for pike. 

Also, either my buddy or I have hooked a pike each time we went crappie fishing on the southwest corner of the causeway. We’ve hooked 5 or 6 in that area. We put 3 in the boat. We’ve witnessed many a fights in other boats in that area too. 

They are everywhere in the shallow weed beds in that lake.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I just wanted to add that your yellow and purple bays are in no fishing zones. They are in a wildlife preserve. I couldn’t imagine how hot that northern end would be during ice out for pike. 

Also, either my buddy or I have hooked a pike each time we went crappie fishing on the southwest corner of the causeway. We’ve hooked 5 or 6 in that area. We put 3 in the boat. We’ve witnessed many a fights in other boats in that area too. 

They are everywhere in the shallow weed beds in that lake.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry for the million replies. Definitely a malfunction, and I can't delete them lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Also, either my buddy or I have hooked a pike each time we went crappie fishing on the southwest corner of the causeway. We’ve hooked 5 or 6 in that area. We put 3 in the boat. We’ve witnessed many a fights in other boats in that area too.
> They are everywhere in the shallow weed beds in that lake.



What fmader said. That where I caught most of my pike at Mosquito. Shallow weed beds or reeds just sunning themselves in the spring waiting on something to go on by.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

fmader said:


> Sorry for the million replies. Definitely a malfunction, and I can't delete them lol


No worries. Thanks for the heads-up on that area. Don't want to get a ticket.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

fmader said:


> I just wanted to add that your yellow and purple bays are in no fishing zones. They are in a wildlife preserve. I couldn’t imagine how hot that northern end would be during ice out for pike.
> 
> Also, either my buddy or I have hooked a pike each time we went crappie fishing on the southwest corner of the causeway. We’ve hooked 5 or 6 in that area. We put 3 in the boat. We’ve witnessed many a fights in other boats in that area too.
> 
> They are everywhere in the shallow weed beds in that lake.


You think that area would be good via kayak? Ive read that kayakers should stay out of the open water areas because of the unlimited HP boats cruising through there. The lake also tends to turn up pretty fast...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Kent if fished pretty heavily for pike. Try further downstream in Monroe Falls. Park at Route 91 and walk downstream or at Waterworks and go upstream. This area has slower moving water than Kent, more wood cover, and the ground is much softer making it harder to wade and fish. There are trails and plenty of spots that you can fish though. I always did best using a live creek chub or small bluegill.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Jason Keppler said:


> ... I'm also beginning to wonder if I'm spooking the fish by wading through what might be their holes. Found myself at times walking through water up past my waste. I'm kind of thinking that I'm walking right through the holes.... Thoughts? I might have to start kayaking that stretch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


As an old steelheader now, I can tell you to fish the water before you wade into it. and Try not to wade into water deeper than your shins. When you are upstream of a hole, keep in mind every touch, footstep on bottom will alert the fish below of your presence. Most trout fisherman have learned to fish upstream when the fish are very spooky. Fish are usually looking upstream for their next meal.

Rickerd


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

rickerd said:


> As an old steelheader now, I can tell you to fish the water before you wade into it. and Try not to wade into water deeper than your shins. When you are upstream of a hole, keep in mind every touch, footstep on bottom will alert the fish below of your presence. Most trout fisherman have learned to fish upstream when the fish are very spooky. Fish are usually looking upstream for their next meal.
> 
> Rickerd


Thanks. I'll try to go "stealth mode"

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Jason Keppler said:


> You think that area would be good via kayak? Ive read that kayakers should stay out of the open water areas because of the unlimited HP boats cruising through there. The lake also tends to turn up pretty fast...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I have seen kayakers in this area before. Most stay relatively close to the causeway. I attached a pic of the area. It ranges from 3-7’. The lake was down a couple feet yesterday too, so it’ll be more shallow there. I think that you’d be safe in this area being that you stay visible. I’d be more concerned with the wind. Definitely don’t go there with a southerly wind. That lake will get in rough shape with a southernly or northerly blow. You’d be protected by the causeway with a northerly wind. That side will get rough if the easterly wind is strong enough. 

Now, the closest ramp is on the opposite side of the lake. I’ve seen kayakers paddle the length of the causeway before. Last I fished that area, a guy dropped his kayak in right off the causeway on that side. It was pretty windy that day. I thought he was nuts being out there lol.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Jason Keppler said:


> Was a HUGE help. I know, dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway. When you say hole, you mean deeper water? Deep water is good but deep water with wood or rock coverage is better, right? I'm also beginning to wonder if I'm spooking the fish by wading through what might be their holes. Found myself at times walking through water up past my waste. I'm kind of thinking that I'm walking right through the holes.... Thoughts? I might have to start kayaking that stretch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yep! If you're in past your waist, you are wading where you should be fishing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I know a little bit about pikey Bay pike... notice.. there is still ice on the main lake.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

fmader said:


> I have seen kayakers in this area before. Most stay relatively close to the causeway. I attached a pic of the area. It ranges from 3-7’. The lake was down a couple feet yesterday too, so it’ll be more shallow there. I think that you’d be safe in this area being that you stay visible. I’d be more concerned with the wind. Definitely don’t go there with a southerly wind. That lake will get in rough shape with a southernly or northerly blow. You’d be protected by the causeway with a northerly wind. That side will get rough if the easterly wind is strong enough.
> 
> Now, the closest ramp is on the opposite side of the lake. I’ve seen kayakers paddle the length of the causeway before. Last I fished that area, a guy dropped his kayak in right off the causeway on that side. It was pretty windy that day. I thought he was nuts being out there lol.
> 
> View attachment 324301


Great info! Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 324405
> View attachment 324407
> 
> 
> I know a little bit about pikey Bay pike... notice.. there is still ice on the main lake.


Nice fish and thanks for the tip! Is there a site I can check ice conditions at mosquito? I love an hour from there. Would be a real bummer to drive there to find the bay still frozen over. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 324405
> View attachment 324407
> 
> 
> I know a little bit about pikey Bay pike... notice.. there is still ice on the main lake.


Big pike eat little pike?...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Pike are shallow right now on main lake weeds.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

johnboy111711 said:


> Pike are shallow right now on main lake weeds.


Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The whole northwest side of the north end of Skeeter has pike all year. Chuck big spinner baits and square Bill cranks. You’ll hook up on pike. I promise you that


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

Went pike fishing in the Hoga Sunday 9/29 and again on Tuesday 10/1. Lots of strikes and a few fish spit the hook but did land some smaller pike and one decent one at 29in and 6lbs. Fished Russell Park near La Due both days. Some nice pike to be found in LaDue also in the spring and summer. Good luck.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

KingSteve said:


> Went pike fishing in the Hoga Sunday 9/29 and again on Tuesday 10/1. Lots of strikes and a few fish spit the hook but did land some smaller pike and one decent one at 29in and 6lbs. Fished Russell Park near La Due both days. Some nice pike to be found in LaDue also in the spring and summer. Good luck.


Wow. That's a nice one. Are you fishing from shore? Throwing spinners?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Mosquito is.definately loaded with them, they are all over that lake









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 324405
> View attachment 324407
> 
> 
> I know a little bit about pikey Bay pike... notice.. there is still ice on the main lake.


Yeah, cool how you got "two" at one time in that first pic!!LOL! I saw many pike in that collage you took when the State was pulling the nets. I've also seen people catch northerns while wading((and targetting them) in the shallows in the area of the State Park Maina(SW corner of the lake) in the early Spring! Kit, some primo eating in your picture! Fresh pike out of "ice" water-Yumm! And Jason, you might want to add West Branch to your list of places to try for northerns! Heck, maybe the entire Mahoning drainage for that matter!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Very true good amount of pike in west branch also, start by rt 14 and head east.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

c. j. stone said:


> Yeah, cool how you got "two" at one time in that first pic!!LOL! I saw many pike in that collage you took when the State was pulling the nets. I've also seen people catch northerns while wading((and targetting them) in the shallows in the area of the State Park Maina(SW corner of the lake) in the early Spring! Kit, some primo eating in your picture! Fresh pike out of "ice" water-Yumm! And Jason, you might want to add West Branch to your list of places to try for northerns! Heck, maybe the entire Mahoning drainage for that matter!


Good stuff. Much appreciated! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

All good info!


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

I can't thank you guys enough! Landed my first pike this morning. For his size this little fella shook my rod all over the place!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Your hooked now, you should try to get one through the ice. Absolute killer of a fight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

kit carson said:


> Your hooked now, you should try to get one through the ice. Absolute killer of a fight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Absolutley on the bucket list

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Jason Keppler said:


> I can't thank you guys enough! Landed my first pike this morning. For his size this little fella shook my rod all over the place!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Cuyahoga or Mosquito?


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Mustard man said:


> Nice!! Cuyahoga or Mosquito?


Thanks. Hoga. Still have to make my way out to mosquito. Gotta carve out some time and still keep the wife and kids happy. Lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jason Keppler said:


> I can't thank you guys enough! Landed my first pike this morning. For his size this little fella shook my rod all over the place!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nice work! Glad you got hooked up. 

I was out Monday with my Dad and caught one. I immediately thought of this thread.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

mas5588 said:


> Nice work! Glad you got hooked up.
> 
> I was out Monday with my Dad and caught one. I immediately thought of this thread.
> View attachment 325469


Nice fish!

This was like the fifth or sixth time I went through that stretch. Changed my approach. Walked to my usual ending spot and waded up stream and tried to stay on the shores a lot. Not sure if that was it or I just got lucky but it worked! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

mas5588 said:


> Nice work! Glad you got hooked up.
> 
> I was out Monday with my Dad and caught one. I immediately thought of this thread.
> View attachment 325469


So good! Might have been a Fish Ohio fish!?
What bait did you catch it with?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mustard man said:


> So good! Might have been a Fish Ohio fish!?
> What bait did you catch it with?


I had a rough measure of 33" and change. Ned rig. 1/15oz jig fishing for smallmouth. 6' light rod.


----------

